# Sticky  X-Trail "How To" thread list



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

The below links will take you directly to the most interesting "How To" threads.

This list will be updated as more "How To" threads are added:
(they are in order, starting from most recent)

Our thanks to the members who wrote them; keep them coming. Enjoy the reading (or re-reading) !

X-Trail Stereo Upgrade By: P11SR20DET (February 2009)

General Wiring (March 07)

Disable DRL (Daytime Running Lights) (December 06)

Replacing Headlamp Bulb (December 06)

Temperature Sensor Relocation By: Canada's Far East (August 06)

Ryans CAI Install Pictorial By: Ryan_U (April 06)

 ECU Quick Reset By: AussieTrail (April 06)

Install "DC Sport" header By: JTanoyo1 (August 05)

Install "HotShot" header QR25DE (Asia) By: TheTimster (July 05)

Install "Alutec" strut bar By: AussieTrail (July 05)

Install "A'PEXi SAFC-II" on QR25DE By: ValBoo (June 05)

Relocate "Knock Sensor" on QR25DE By: TheTimster (June 05)

Install "HotShot" header QR25DE (Canadian) By: ValBoo (March 05)

PS: if I missed some good threads let me know & I will add them to the list.


----------



## ValBoo (May 19, 2003)

...Update...


----------

